# Grizzly Creek Ramp Access



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Any idea's on when the ramp is open at Grizzly creek. Have a fully loaded rig and would need to back it down to the launch. Last time I was there I had to beg the ranger to pull the blocks and open it up. 

Looking to do a late afternoon run with the kids sometime this week. 

Thanks


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Its permantly closed to cat boaters. 


JK

Open year round these days. If not pm me I have bolt cutters and it wouldn’t be the first time I used them.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

But, actually seriously, it is permanently closed to pack-rafts.

Sorry, I don't make the rules.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

And kayakers


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The "Pole in the Hole" blocks trailer access daily after 9 am from Memorial Day through Labor Day. I'm not sure what time of day they pull out each day.

This access limitation that significantly affects private boaters was part of operations plan change dealing with commercial outfitters back in about 2007 or 2008. They wanted to make the crossing safer for the bike path traffic and decided to block the ramp before trying signage or anything less restrictive.

So get there before 9 am and you should be OK.

-AH


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven’t seen the pole in about 5 years. We run it about every weekend. There are rangers stationed there ensuring ramp time is kept to minimum, cars don’t park in the D, and that the bikers stay out of the way. 

Oh and I think they collect fees from cat boaters, kayakers, front range gapers, Californians, and Texans. 

I’m not 100% sure on that last part.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the closure ended after one season? Not everyone is launching or taking out an "empty" boat with paying customers to carry it. Which is why I believe the commercials are supposed to use the stairs??


----------

